# Gtechniq G1 or G5



## georgef (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi looking at getting some gtechniq glass products. What kit out of these 2 would give me best results. Also I noticed the G1 is very small how many applications do you think I would get from one bottle. Car is used mainly for town driving all year round

http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/kits/g1-g4-clearvision-screen-kit/

http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/kits/g5-g4-maxrepellency-glass-kit/

George


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

G1 for front windscreen - bottle should last three front screen applications.
G5 for side & rears windys :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Is there any benefit putting g1 on sides and rear windows or is it just a waste?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Guitarjon said:


> Is there any benefit putting g1 on sides and rear windows or is it just a waste?


Waste of time and money and valuable product


----------



## Mr Blue (Jun 1, 2012)

Personaly I would get the carlack kit. Better value.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Personally I would get the g5 as
It repels water at 20mph+ apparently

G1 is more durable but g5 is the beader, and IMO would be best for town driving as you say


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

G1 all day long.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Mr Blue said:


> Personaly I would get the carlack kit. Better value.


 There really is no comparison between the two, unless you 'enjoy' applying window sealants, I cannot see why you would choose Carlack over the Gtechniq.

[Former Carlack user ]



Tips said:


> G1 for front windscreen - bottle should last three front screen applications.
> G5 for side & rears windys :thumb:


^^^What he said :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

G5 due to it's better performance from lower speeds ->
It's not as durable as something like Duxback but offer far superior performance. Besides which putting another layer of G5 on the windows is no different to putting another layer of wax on the body:thumb:

Never liked G1 both on terms of performance and application.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you found it vastly increases g5's durability if layered?


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

+1 on G5 ; sheets off nicely at low speeds and don't really mind reapplying when needed (no time at all compared to the rest of the car).


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Have you found it vastly increases g5's durability if layered?


Makes no difference whatsoever JB, unless you have the time, inclination & plenty of G5 spare. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Contradicted yourself there tips lol


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Contradicted yourself there tips lol


No perceived benefit to layering G5 on side/rear windows, but G1 must be layered on the front windscreen to work effectively.

No contradiction there buddy. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Your previous post was lol


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Your previous post was lol


Ah OK JB :thumb:

Basically I was trying to say don't bother layering up G5.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr Blue said:


> Personaly I would get the carlack kit. Better value.


The Carlack kit last 4 weeks at a push on the front screen. Gtechniq lasts alot longer :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

G1 on the front (and rear if there's a wiper)
G5 on the sides 

just done the old mans Vito like this :thumb:


----------



## Görtosing (May 10, 2011)

what about G1 as first layer and G5 as second layer on the front windscreen?


----------

